# San miguel river strainers



## chrisjaquet (Sep 10, 2004)

A new and big strainer right behind sawpit mercantile. Can be squeezed river right. River far left may be ok for kayaker. Another strainer just past fall creek bridge on river left, run right

Busy beavers!


----------



## mgoody (Aug 18, 2011)

Telluride Outside removed the strainer today. It is up on the left bank tied up waiting for the BLM to cut it up.


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Thanks TO!


----------

